# Toes



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

I have noticed that Plum often has three toes on one foot pointed forward. is this normal? She doesn't seem to be limited in anyway.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It isn't as common as two pointing frontward rather than three but as long as her movement isn't limited I wouldn't be concerned. *


----------



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

